# 240m2 Schwimmteich fertig!!!!



## martin karstens (14. Sep. 2008)

Anfang Juli angefangen. Vor 2 Wochen den Schwimmteich und Filtergraben bepflanzt und Wasser auf Endhöhe volllaufen lassen. Nach 2 Wochen habe ich jetzt schon klares Wasser. Klare Sicht auf 1,8m Tiefe.
Nach NG gebaut. Und scheint zu funktionieren!!! 
Bilder kommen später. Noch habe ich im Beruf und am Steg und Holzhaus genug zu tun.
Gruß Martin


----------



## Dodi (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich fertig!!!!*

Hallo Martin!

Das klingt ja echt gut - jetzt schon klares Wasser. 

Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder - hoffentlich dauert's nicht zu lange... :beeten


----------



## martin karstens (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich fertig!!!!*

Hier das erste Bild!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich fertig!!!!*

Autsch, musst uns doch nicht das Steinhuder Meer zeigen 

Man, ist das nen Ding


----------



## Kolja (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich fertig!!!!*

Hallo Martin,

das sieht ja großartig aus.
Mach doch mal noch ein paar größere Bilder, damit wir den Teich/See(?) in seiner ganzen Größe genießen können.


----------



## wasserläufer (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: 240m2 Schwimmteich fertig!!!!*

Jo, hallo Martin
geiles Szenario aber leider in Mikroformat.
Wir wollen Bilder sehen in Großformat....lach
sieht gut aus...
beste Grüße 
Reinhard

http://www.dahmen-garten.de/badeteich/index.html


----------

